# Anyone Familiar With A Bufalo Drill Press?



## Whyemier (Apr 23, 2015)

Stopped by a 'groj' sale my wife told me of.  She said there were machinist tools there so I had to go look.  There were a few things, I picked up what was worth something to me.  Most of what he had were automotive tools, he built stock cars, his wife told me, before he died.  I notice some 'old' iron there, a 'Bufalo' (sp) drill press that looked in good condition.  I considered buying it but have no more room in my small shed.

Does anyone have one of these or know 'ought about it?


----------



## bl00 (Apr 23, 2015)

Which model was it?  The most common seems to be the 15 and then the 18.  You can still buy them new or get parts here http://www.bmt-usa.com/


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 23, 2015)

After looking at the brochure I believe it to be  15. Doesn't have the belt gaurd.


----------



## CNCMAN (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a 15 inch also without the belt guard. I'm guessing its 40's vintage. It has a thread on chuck and a wrong table( off a 14" machine) but very robust.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 25, 2015)

Whyemier said:


> Does anyone have one of these or know 'ought about it?


I have a Buffalo 58-5S 15" bench mount drill press.  I have modified mine to increase the swing to 18"  I bought mine new in the mid seventies and I have not had many problems in the forty years I have had it.  I did replace the motor with a 1hp reversing motor (I used it for power tapping) and the OEM cone pulleys with A sized cone pulleys.
The one issue that I have with it was the rather funky system for a quill stop.  It has a pair of set screws on the quill feed shaft as opposed to the more traditional side mounted threaded shaft w/ stop.


----------



## Whyemier (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the input. I'm still pondering going back for it. She said to call anytime.


----------

